# Your techniques for rootless paph



## reivilos (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello,
How do you deal with rootless paph?
Is there a way to induce root growth?
I've been using the translucent bag
(90% humidity) + small pot recently with good results.
Olivier


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 3, 2013)

What is your humidity level in your growing area? What works for me is to get styrofoam drinking cups, make several holes about 1cm in the bottom and sides, put a couple of rocks/charcoal (2cm pieces) at the bottom and then plant using sphag. Only water the sphag when it dries out. Styrofoam seems to keep humidity in while remaining quite airy and roots like to stick to them. I don't put the whole thing in a bag, just on a windowsill.


----------



## reivilos (Nov 4, 2013)

30 to 40% indoor.


----------



## emydura (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd recommend using a root stimulant of some sort. When I propagate cuttings I use a rooting hormone to great effect, so why not on orchids. There are plenty out there but here is the one I use. This one is good because you can apply it as a foliar spray which is critical if your plant has no roots. I spray the leaves of my effected plants most days.

http://www.newagehydro.com/shop/details.php?prodId=425

Here is a plant I have been spraying -


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 4, 2013)

@Emydura: for foliar spray at which concentration do you use the Rizo Tonic?


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 4, 2013)

Look great David!!!! I am not able to revive about 95% of my rootless  , Trying sphagnum with small success!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Nov 4, 2013)

Brabantia said:


> @Emydura: for foliar spray at which concentration do you use the Rizo Tonic?



The recommended concentration - 4 ml per litre.




JeanLux said:


> Look great David!!!! I am not able to revive about 95% of my rootless  , Trying sphagnum with small success!! Jean



I have the same results as you Jean with sphagnum.


----------



## Justin (Nov 4, 2013)

i have been gettting good results with kelp extract as part of my regular regimen.


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 5, 2013)

Justin said:


> i have been gettting good results with kelp extract as part of my regular regimen.


The problem it is that we have many different quality of kelp extract. The one I buy here in Belgium is acid ( 0.2 ml in 1 liter rain RO water give a pH of 4.5 and needs minimum 50 ml of tap water for 1 liter of solution to reach pH 6). Our tap water has a hardness of 40 °F which is equivalent to 400 mgr CaCO3/L.


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 5, 2013)

The trash. I just tossed a Rhynchostylis I had for a decade in the trash for the same reason. This thing went to hell quick this repotting, and the time it would take me to nurse it back to health I would be dead myself.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 5, 2013)

Look at all you super dedicated folks. Here I was going to come on over and make some sarcastic comment about how to use a garbage bin.

...I guess from the photo you're all doing it right


----------



## emydura (Nov 5, 2013)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Look at all you super dedicated folks. Here I was going to come on over and make some sarcastic comment about how to use a garbage bin.
> 
> ...I guess from the photo you're all doing it right



Here in Australia, if you import plants in they have to go through quarantine where they are fumigated. The fumigation pretty much kills all the roots, especially for the multi-florals. So it is a bit expensive to then throw them all in the bin.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2013)

emydura said:


> Here in Australia, if you import plants in they have to go through quarantine where they are fumigated. The fumigation pretty much kills all the roots, especially for the multi-florals. So it is a bit expensive to then throw them all in the bin.


Sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 5, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Sounds like a nightmare.



It does!! I would have to find another hobby.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 5, 2013)

emydura said:


> Here in Australia, if you import plants in they have to go through quarantine where they are fumigated. The fumigation pretty much kills all the roots, especially for the multi-florals. So it is a bit expensive to then throw them all in the bin.






That is all.

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 6, 2013)

Brabantia said:


> The problem it is that we have many different quality of kelp extract. The one I buy here in Belgium is acid ( 0.2 ml in 1 liter rain RO water give a pH of 4.5 and needs minimum 50 ml of tap water for 1 liter of solution to reach pH 6). Our tap water has a hardness of 40 °F which is equivalent to 400 mgr CaCO3/L.



I get mine from Ray. Expensive (due to freight, tax etc.) but Kelpmax is very nice and seems to work nicely as well. Got a 2.5 gal jug recently


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 6, 2013)

Most paphs sold here locally come with very poor roots too. I almost always have to re-establish them to my potting mix. Some I use the method I described in my earlier post (styrofoam cup + sphag). Others I just pot directly into my usual mix but using small pots.


----------

